# Should I keep fighting



## swimfann21 (Sep 12, 2013)

My husband and I have been married for 3 years and have had one child. I love my husband and want this marriage to work but I'm not sure if I should stay in this marriage.

The reasons why I want to leave is because every time he is mad at me or I get mad at him- he always has to turn it around so it's my fault and not his and then he won't talk to me for a few days and at night he will just drive off without letting me know where he went or if he saw anybody or want. 

He gets text messages from women (he only works with women) all the time but as soon as he reads them he goes and deletes them right away and tells me the phone automatically deletes them which I know his phone doesn't and he also does this on facebook as well - talking to women then deleting the messages.
Yes occasionally Ill look at his phone and facebook but there is nothing on there seeing how he deletes everything.

He keeps telling me that "he's bored" is he telling me that I'm boring or what?? All he does is came home from work and gets on the computer while Im having to pick up after him or do the laundry I get no help from him and thats one thing he gets mad at me about is that Im home during the day with my son and he says that the house should be spotless but once I clean a room my 2 1/2 yr old will go mess it up again he just thinks I do nothing all day long when thats not the case. If he would come home and say lets go do something I say ok but all he wants to do is get on the computer. 

Oh and today when he got home I went to the store to buy some bread I got back and came in the door and saw him writing to a girl on facebook through private messaging and asked so who are you hiding or talking to (because he close the tab) and he told me why does it matter. 

We probably fight about once a month and Im just sick of it yes I might get into my husbands accounts from time to time but its with good reason. He says there is nothing going on but then why hid everything from me. He told me that if I don't like him doing something he is going to do it more because he knows it bothers me. 

I know sometimes Im a lot jealous but its only because he hides that stuff from me and he knows it bothers me so that why he does it. I know we have had some good times together but I just don't know what to do.

Any help would be great. Thanks for reading. 

Also Im 25 and he is 31


----------

